# DRINGEND HILFE! Zocken nicht möglich.



## Sebbo_S (5. Dezember 2019)

Hi,
Ich fasse mal kurz zusammen.
Habe seit ca. 3 Wochen einen PC (vorher Konsolero) und möchte doch einfach nur zocken.
Erstes Game, Jedi Fallen Order: stürzt immer ab und hat Grafikfehler (irgendwelche geometrischen Formen oder lange Balken die aus Carakteren oder Umgebung kommen)
Apex Legend: Stürtzt immer wieder ab und sieht kacke aus, matschige Texturen und diese laden irgendwann später nach.
MTG Arena: Stürtzt ab und zu ab.
Outer Worlds: Habe ich gerade gestartet und als ich die Titelbildschirm sah, gleich wieder ausgemacht... hab ich hier auch mal gleich nen Screenshot gemacht, wieder irgendwelche geometrischen Bildfehler...
Und zusdammenfassend kann man sagen, dass jedes Game furchtbar ruckelt und das Bild horizontal zerrissen wirkt, bei Bewegung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe bereits in diesem und einem anderen Forum um Rat ersucht, ich solle eine saubere Neuinstallation machen und frisch beginnen und ich soll meine Hardware checken, mit den Tipps auf dieser Seite hier... FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum
Habe ich beides gemacht, also aktuell frisch neu aufgestzter PC und meine Hardware ist wohl auch in Ordnung, laut dem Vorgehen dieser Seite. Was mir nach dem Neuinstallieren noch aufgefallen ist, das ich im Nvidia Control Panel, bei der Auflösung nicht mehr den Reiter "PC" in Blau habe, sondern nur noch "Ultra HD, HD, SD" wie auf dem Screenshot zusehen. Davor konnte ich unter PC, dann 2560x1440mit bis zu 120Hz auswhälen, jetzt ist diese auflösung nur unter dem Ultra HD zeugs und gibt nur maximal 30Hz her.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiter hat mir allerdings keiner mehr Tipps gegeben, deshalb mache ich mit dem aktuellen Stand ein neues Thema auf.
Ich bin so verzweifelt, dass ich sogar schon nach nen PC-Service gegoogelt habe, dann gesehen habe, dass die schon 30 Euro für das Einrichten eines E-Mail Kontos verlangen und mir dann gedacht, ich werde ja bettel arm, wenn ich mich an die wende... deshalb nochmal der Versuch über die Community.
Hier mal die PC Hardware
i9-9900k, wassergekühlt
Asus Strix OC 2080 ti, wassergekühlt
RAM 32gb 3200 CL 14
MSI Z390 Godlike

Ich möchte wie gesagt nur ordentlich zocken, aktuell sind meine Konsolen 10 mal besser, was das angeht und das kann ja nicht sein, habe mir ja eigentlich Top Hardware geholt, sodass ich keine großen Abstriche machen muss, PC Gaming soll ja geiler sein als Konsole, geilere Grafik und schön flüssig durch deutlich mehr FPS...
Wegen Platzmangel zocke ich auf einem Samsung 65NU8009, der soll sehr gut fürs gaming sein, auch fürs PC Gaming wegen geringen Input lag... da ich einfach keinen Platz habe für ein ordentlichen Desktop mit Monitor. 
Ich bitte nochmals um Hilfe, da ich einfach nicht mehr weiter weiss, was ich tun soll.
danke für eure Zeit.
mfg
Sebastian


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Dezember 2019)

Bei Grafikfehlern denke ich immer zuerst an ein Problem mit der GPU(defekter Vram) oder Treiber Probleme.
Mal versucht die Karte was runterzutakten mit Msi Afterburner?
Temperaturen sind OK trotz Wakü?
Mach doch mal einen Test mit "DXDiag" in der Eingabeaufforderung

Und so arm kannst du nicht sein wenn man sich so eine Grafikarte leisten kann


----------



## belle (5. Dezember 2019)

Ein Ryzen 3600 mit Geforce RTX 2070 oder Radeon RX 5700 hätte zwar gereicht zum Zocken, aber teure Hardware schützt nicht vor Defekten. Die können überall vorkommen.
Die Fehlerbeschreibung hört sich für mich auch nach defektem oder ungenügend gekühltem VRAM der Grafikkarte an.
Takte bitte mal wie schon empfohlen zum Testen den Grafikspeicher etwas herunter. Im Gebiet der 4k-TVs bin ich nicht so fit, oft machen aber Kabel Probleme, die man bei niedrigeren Wiederholfrequenzen und Auflösungen noch nicht bemerkte.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Dezember 2019)

Dein Fernseher kann ja auch nur 4K mit 60 HZ, daher wird dir im Grunde schon alles richtig per Treiber angezeigt.  Wie willst du mit einem 4K Fernsehr der nur 60 HZ hat auch 2560x1440 mit bis zu 120Hz kommen?! Selbst wenn du dies auswählen würdest, würdest du den Fernseher mit auf 120 Hz übertakten und dann können wieder Grafikfehler auftreten.

Das Problem bei Grafikkarte ist das die Temperaturen der VRam und der Spannungswandler nicht ausgelesen werden. Bedeutet das wenn du die Grafikkarte auf Wasser umgebaut hast sicher gehen musst das alles passt und die Spannungswandler und sowie die VRam gut gekühlt werden. Denn wenn die VRam zu heiß werden neigt es auch zu Grafikfehler. Bei den Spannungswandler könnte die Grafikkarte herunter takten oder gar durchbrennen, da nicht immer Spannungswandler herunter takten wenn sie zu heiß werden. 

Wie sehen die Temperaturen den aus  und wie werden sie genau mit Wasser gekühlt?

Deine Grafikkarte wird sicherlich mit dem Fernseher und den 60 HZ nicht richtig ausgelastet und das ganze muss dann auch mit HDMI 2.0 verbunden sein, denn sonst bekommst du mit 4K und 60 Hz Probleme. Auch mal ein anderes HDMI Kabel versuchen, da ich in einem Fall auch Grafikfehler mit einem 4K Fernseher hatte nur weil das Kabel defekt war.

EDIT:

Laut dieser Webseite soll dein Fernseher mit 4K 120 Hz schaffen können, was mir als 4K mit mehr als 60Hz etwas komisch vor kommt.
Samsungs PQI - Bildqualitaet und der Picture Quality Index (2019)

Daher sollte sich jemand zu Wort melden der sich in diesem Gebiet besser auskennt.


----------

